# T. moorii "Red Rainbow" video



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a short clip of my new W/C "Red Rainbows"






5 males and 30 femals in a 105 g breeding tank and 66 g sump with room for fry


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice! What collection point are they? I have "Kambwimba".


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Darkside

Im still working on getting the collecting point, a friend helped me import them and for some reason the following list only said T. Moorii "red Rainbow" so I got him to call the guy he get em from that I would return them if they could'nt give me a colection point, so they are working on it.

From the looks of it, I would say it's Kambwimba, but it's also hard to be shure as they only been in the tank for a week now. They could show more or different colors in different conditions, also taken in mind it's a bare tank and no background to make the colors pop.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah I think you probably have Kambwimba too.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a few still pic's, I still have'nt heard back from the importer so I guess I got to call him again. But im also pretty shure it's Kambwimba.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

New Video


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

One of the best setup I've seen. :thumb:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you LSBoost always nice with some posetive feedback!

The setup seems to be working like a charm, it's been a little less then 2 months since I got them home from africa and I think I got 3 holding females atm. IMO thats a pretty good start, but again it's been a few years since I had trophs last so I might be wrong.

If im right and spotted the frist holding female from the start, she will spit one of the days this week or next weekend. She's been looking like this for 20 some days now.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Video of the fry stripping


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Almost 2 weeks have passed and the fry is doing well, I belive all 11 fry is still alive as I have not found any dead once

I was'nt able to find more then a few in the refugium, then I spotted some in the final filter compartment of the sump. I jet havee to figure out how h**l thye got in there, as there are 20 cm of filter foam they have had to pass first. I guess they have wiggled themself down next to the retun pump hoze during a water change, unless they can teleport themself thru a glass baffel. Only during water changes would it be possible for them to swim over the filter foam, as I don't belive in fish teleporting!

Never the less I had to take out all the filter foam, bio wheals and retun pump to net them out qand return them to there brothers and sisters. They have not grown as well as the rest of the fry, so there is a small size difference in Ã‚Â½ of the fry now.

The fry that did'nt end up in the filter have grown very nicely, I got a few new pictures and messureing from the chemic rings on the bottom. It should be fairly easy to monitor growth from week to week, as when I see them every day I don't notice the difference.

I feed them spirulina flakes and small amounts of shrimp mix, they seem to like both but I have mainly been feeding them flakes so far. The shrimp mix will slowly increase the amount, as they grow in size. When I feed with shrimp mix I have to "mush" it out with my fingers when I feed them, desolveing it in the water into small peices or they won't take it. First few times I just dumped in a small cube 1/10 of the size I feed the adults with, after it's defrosted in the water it sinks to the bottom and they pay no interrest to it.

Stripping day






13 days from stripping








How many weeks do you spend in average on growing out fry, the time spend from fry to juvie?

And at what size do you consider the fry as juvies?


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Congrats on the fry! 5/30 is an insane ratio to get direct from an importer. For the record I vote Kambwimba as well.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Gene D

Insane maybe - You get what you pay for I guess, I hope they will produce a ton of fry for me. I order in that ratio 1/5 or 1/6 (m/f)

So far it's comeing along nicely, just got another 4 fry tonight. So im counting 15 fry here 3 months after I got them home, if they keep that up it would be nice. The mom was'nt that big but she handled the stripping very well, she was back in the tank right after releasing her mouthfull. Now a hour later she's doing fine, her colors are good and she's eating well.

Here is a few pic's - sorry for the pic of the holding female is so grainy, I spotted that I should strip her now and I had just been feeding and I need to clean my front glass.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Stripped the curently holding female tonight, the 2nd holding female have lost her mouthful I belive or I was wrong and she was'nt holding at all. I got 8 nice looking fry from this mom, so far the 2nd biggest spawn I have had on this group.







So far I have not lost any of the preveus fry from this group, they are growing very well and some of them are starting to turn more yellowish.


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Awesome Pali glad to see this group producing so well for you. Watching the fry grow and color is a true joy. The coolest thing about RR fry is the almost Murago like like spots they grow on thier facemask as fry. Keep us posted man.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

So far 36 fry total from this group, have'nt lost any fry at all (knock on wood!) over the past 5 months I'v had the group.


----------



## Aikeedoh (Jul 30, 2010)

If you don't mind, how much did you pay for the colony? ;-). Who is your importer? Looks like you are well on your way to recoup your investment. Excellent job!

Do share your feeding , water change, water chemistry also if you can.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't mind shareing at all, that what it's all about. If no one shared I would'nt have learned anything either and prolly have'nt had the success I feal I have.

They where imported thru my buddys LFS http://www.tropeland.dk/ thru a German importer, I don't know 100% wich one - Either Airfish or Arass.

I payed 1200 $ all incl for the 35 W/C adults - in a 1-6 ratio

My feeding is 2-3 times a day, where I feed with my home made shrimp mix. I do around 30% water change 2-3 per week mainly, lasy weeks I only do one tho.

pH 7.2
KH 10
GH 16
No2 0
No3 10-25

I don't test for ammonia, some will maybe be shocked by this. But keeping the others in ballance, it's not really needed IMO also I have massive bio filtrations on my tanks and use MTS snails to keep my substrate turned.

Since I got the group I have had 48 fry, without any losses and got holding females more or less all the time. At the moment I have 3 holding and stripped 2 last weekend. 
ÃƒÂ


----------



## Aikeedoh (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Pali.

How long and what steps did you take to get your tank ready for the 35 wc Trophs? Spending that kind of $ for 35 wc troph is taking huge risk and it sure pays off for you.

I want to setup a 55gal bredding tank for a colony of maybe 10 to 15. I want to make sure I take the neccessary steps to properly setup and condition the tank.

Can you discuss more on your home made shrimp mix recipe?

Also you ship your ****?

Thanks.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Aikeedoh

I setup my tanks and colonize my filters with bactozym from tetratec (dry bacteria culture) and seeded the tank with spirulina, I had it up and running 1Ã‚Â½-2 months before I added fish.

This is not really needed, I have also with great success started tropheus and other cichlid tanks in 8 hours. I know a lot of people don't trust the pre grown bacteria (dry or liquid) cultures, IMO it's only a question on knowing and trusting what your doing and keep a tight water change schedual the first weeks! With bactozym dry culture you can have a strong bacteria culture in 7 days, it have never failed me atleast. Liquid cultures are more risky as they need to be stored right and transported right, you can risk that the LFS stored or had it shipped to them wrong and your buying a dead culture. The price is also much higher then dry cultures, some of the reasons I use dry cultures now. If you follow the link in my signature "My Journal" you can find a much more detailed, setp by step journal with info on how I build the sump and pretty much everything else.

If I was you I would aim for a little larger tank then 55 g, I know alot of ppl say thats the minimum tank. It can be done for shure, but im convinced that both you and your fish will be happyer if you go with something a little bigger - maybe see if you can find a 75g or something like that.
If 55g is what you can get, it can work too. I would stock it with 15 rather then 10 trophs, then make shure you have massive filtration and do frequent water changes, as tropheus are messy and shrimp mix is also kinda messy to feed with too, but a high quality food.

Follow the "shrimp mix recipe" link in my signature for a detailed recipe on "my" shrimp mix, there are also a link to a timelaps video I made and put on Youtube on how I make it. The only change I have done since then is I now add my herbivore flakes to the shrimp mix, that way I don't have to feed with 2 different products - lazy me! If you have any questions about it, try to be more detailed. :thumb:

Im located in Denmark hence the (DK) in my location, A wild guess is your prolly over seas from me and you will be able to find much easyer accesable fry then mine. I sell my fry to both privat ppl and a buddy who own a LFS, never shipped my fry anywhere so far. But it could be done shure.

Cheers


----------



## Fish_IT (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello , new to this site , saw your post and these are some very awesome fish, I bleieve them to be Kambwimbe also, I had a group of 15 Moorii Moliro , they produced like crazy for several years, Im now settin two aquariumns back up, are you interested in selling any of the fry? If so will you ship, thanks for the great post and awesome vids. Keeps em going. love tropheus, especially this species and the Moorii Illangi.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello Fish_IT

Thank you for the posetive feedback, always nice when others enjoy or fine my work helpfull.

Send me a PM.


----------

